# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  تنبيه يسير على كتابة الآي بقراءة تخالف قراءة المصنف (شرح الواسطية للشيخ البراك كمثال)

## عبدالرحمن قائد

نفع الله بكم أخي الشيخ عبد الرحمن وبكتب الشيخ البراك
تصفحت الكتاب فوقعت عيني على ص : 116 , حيث أورد ابن تيمية قوله تعالى : ( وتمت كلمات ربك صدقا وعدلا ) , وهي في نسختي ( ظ ) و ( ب ) بالجمع ( كلمات ) , لكنكم أثبتم في المتن ( كلمت ) .
وكان الأولى إثبات ( كلمات ) , لأنها قراءة أبي عمرو , وهي قراءة ابن تيمية وأهل الشام في ذلك العصر .
وهذا الخطأ , أعني تغيير قراءة أبي عمرو إلى القراءة المشهورة اليوم في بلادنا , يقع كثيرا من ناشري كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم وغيرهم من أهل الشام .
كما وقع من الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تغيير قراءة ابن كثير التي كان يقرأ بها الشافعي وأهل مكة عند نشره لكتاب الرسالة للشافعي , وإن كان اعتذر عن ذلك بعدم تخصصه في علم القراءات , إلا أن ذلك ليس بعذر مقنع , فإن المتخصصين في هذا العلم منه على طرف الثمام وحبل الذراع , فاستعانته بهم في هذا مما يتعين على مثله , وهو من هو في العناية والحرص على نشر تراث أهل العلم على أقوم نهج وطريق .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك أبا أسامة..

وممن نبه على وقوع هذا الخطأ وتكراره = فضيلة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وهي في نسختي ( ظ ) و ( ب ) بالجمع ( كلمات ) , لكنكم أثبتم في المتن ( كلمت ) .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يظهر أنَّ رسم مفرد (كلمات) هو (كلمة) بالتاء المربوطة، لا (كلمت) بالتاء المفتوحة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والألف في (كلمت) إذا كانت بالمد لا تكتب في الرسم، والتاء المربوطة في (كلمة) لم تكتب إلا مفتوحة كما هو الرسم العثماني للمصحف.
فلا إشكال في رسمها (كلمت) على قراءة أهل الشام. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فلا إشكال في رسمها (كلمت) على قراءة أهل الشام. والله أعلم.


الإشكال هو في نسخها من المصحف العثماني برواية حفص، فلا يفهم من يقرأها إلا أنها قراءة حفص..
وفائدة رسمها كلمات هو تبيين أنها رواية أبي عمرو..
دع عنك أن المحقق لم يرسمها كلمت وأراد رواية أبي عمرو بل الظاهر أنه أراد رواية حفص..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الإشكال هو في نسخها من المصحف العثماني برواية حفص، فلا يفهم من يقرأها إلا أنها قراءة حفص..
> 
> وفائدة رسمها كلمات هو تبيين أنها رواية أبي عمرو..
> دع عنك أن المحقق لم يرسمها كلمت وأراد رواية أبي عمرو بل الظاهر أنه أراد رواية حفص..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذه الفائدة معروفة؛ وليس النزاع فيها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكلام أن رسمها (كلمت) تحتمل الوجهين على القراءتين. وبس.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يبقى الكلام عن تصرف المحقق في رسم صاحب الكتاب إن رسمها (كلمات) فالأولى إبقائها على رسمه.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> الكلام أن رسمها (كلمت) تحتمل الوجهين على القراءتين.


هذه الفائدة معروفة وليس النزاع فيها..

 :Smile:

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

هي في الأصول الخطية : ( كلمات ) , وإحداها نسخة نفيسة كتبت سنة 736 
فالنساخ قصدوا كتابتها كذلك ليبينوا أنها بالجمع على قراءة أبي عمرو , وهي قراءتهم التي يقرؤون .
فلا يصح تغييرها إلى رسم لا يقرأ إلا بالإفراد .
نعم لو رسمت فوق الميم ألف صغيرة إشارة إلى وجود ألف المد كان في ذلك بعض العذر .
والواجب التزام ما في الأصول الخطية العتاق , فكيف وهي محض الصواب .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليست معروفة لذا عقبت بها..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأن رسمها يحتمل الوجهين لا وجها واحدا، بخلاف ما لو رسمت (كلمات) فليس إلا وجه واحد.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هي في الأصول الخطية : ( كلمات ) , وإحداها نسخة نفيسة كتبت سنة 736 
> فالنساخ قصدوا كتابتها كذلك ليبينوا أنها بالجمع على قراءة أبي عمرو , وهي قراءتهم التي يقرؤون .
> فلا يصح تغييرها إلى رسم لا يقرأ إلا بالإفراد .
> نعم لو رسمت فوق الميم ألف صغيرة إشارة إلى وجود ألف المد كان في ذلك بعض العذر .
> والواجب التزام ما في الأصول الخطية العتاق , فكيف وهي محض الصواب .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا نزاع في التزام ما في النسخ، وعدم تغيير الأصول، كما ألمحت في تعقيبي السابق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن تسمية كتابتها على رسم (كلمت) وأن معناه المفرد =خطأً ليس بخطأ للسبب المذكور.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما دام أنها فائدة معروفة عند أبي فهر فلم استشكال كتابتها أصلا؟! فطالب العلم سيدرك الوجهين (ابتسامه)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

1- مين قال بس إنها مش معروفة ده معروفة من زمان يا مولانا،وسواء معروفة أم لا فيسع كل الإفادة بما يريد لكن الكلام عن محل البحث هنا .
2-والوجه الواحد هو المراد بيانه هاهنا؛لأنه الذي يُؤدي الكتاب كما كتبه مؤلفه تأدية لا تشتبه على جنس القراء، فلا محل للكلام عن الوجهين الآن..
3- الكلام من وجه آخر عن صنيع المحقق فهل هو أراد بهذا الرسم قراءة أبي عمرو؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حيَّاك الله يا مولانا. (ابتسامه)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نحن متفقان على الأمرين، فلمَ التعقيب على الفائدة المعروفة لديكم (من زمان) وقد تخفى على من يقرأ هذا الموضوع؟!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لأن إيراد الفائدة موهم أن كون الآية ترسم بالوجهين يكفي ويُعذر من عدم التزام الرسم المخرج عن الاشتباه..

وهذا الذي استدعى الرد والتنبيه..

ولو كتبت هذه من أول مرة :




> الكلام أن رسمها (كلمت) تحتمل الوجهين على القراءتين. وبس.
>  يبقى الكلام عن تصرف المحقق في رسم صاحب الكتاب إن رسمها (كلمات) فالأولى إبقائها على رسمه.


لما كان هناك رد..

مكتبتهاش ليه وريحت دماغك من وجع الدماغ بتاعي هو انت ناقص  :Smile:

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> لما كان هناك رد..
>  مكتبتهاش ليه وريحت دماغك من وجع الدماغ بتاعي هو انت ناقص


مكتبتهاش من أول وريحت دماغك؛ لأنها معروفة لديكم من زمان! (ابتسامه)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

رضي الله عنك وأرضاك يا مولانا..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين.. يا مولانا.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فائدة معروفة أيضًا: ليس في أي موضع من المصحف (والذي ينسخ منه في الطباعة) :(كلمات) برسم الألف الممدودة قط، ولكن برسم (كلمت) وفوق الميم الفا صغيرة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا الرسم بالالف الصغيرة ممكن نسخه من آية أخرى (كآية البقرة 37 ) غير هذه الآية (الأنعام 115).. وهو تلفيق يحتاجه من يشتغل بالطباعة والتحقيق، حتى لا يحوج نفسه إلى كتباتها بخط مغاير لخط المصحف.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...

الخروج عن الأصول الخطية العتيقة وغيرها في رسم الهمزات والمدود والنقاط هو الشائع بين المحققين، ولا يعتبر خروجًا عن أصول التحقيق باتفاق إن شاء الله.

فإنهم يعيدون الرسم وَفق قواعد الإملاء الحديثة وبعضهم يكتفي بالتنبيه مرة واحدة في المقدمة، وأكثرهم لا يفعلون بلا نكير من احد، بل لعله المتحتم.
فإذا وجد المحقق فيما بين يديه: (ثنا سفين) غيرها إلى: (سفيان) بلا حرج.. (عن بن ابي نجيح) غيرها إلى (ابن أبي نجيح) بلا حرج..

ولا تكاد تجد مخطوطة إلا وفيها أشياء من ذلك، لا سيما كتابة الهمزات فإن التباين والاختلاف واقع في طريقة كتابتها في المخطوط الواحد، بل أحيانا في الصفحة الواحدة في كلمة واحدة من المخطوط الواحد!

كذلك كتابة النقاط على الأحرف، سواء بتركها تمامًا أو كتابتها بطريقة تخالف المشهور الآن، وإن كان هذا الغير مشهور معمولاً به إلا الآن في بعض البلاد..
كما هو معلوم من طريقة كتابة المغاربة مثلا..
فإنهم مثلا يعرون حرف الـ(فا) عن النقط، ويضعون فوق حرف الـ(قاف) نقطة واحدة..
والأمثلة كثيرة..
===
بل من كانت له عناية بالنسخ ومعرفة القديم منها والحديث فإنه يعلم أن طريقة رسم الهمزات ووضع النقاط وألفات المد تباينت وتغيرت عدة مرات.
=== 
ولا يحتاج تغيير مثل هذا إلى قواعد الرسم الحديث إلى تنبيه، بل التنبيه عليه في كل موضع تنطع، وإن فعل فنبه في أول التحقيق فقد أوفى تمام ما عليه.

وكذلك عدم مراعاة الرسم الحديث تنطع لا فائدة منه غالبًا.
===
فقط أحببت أن أنبه أن الالتزام بكل ما في النسخ بلا تغيير البتة لم يكن يومًا من عمل المحققين، بل العكس هو ما درجوا عليه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الحمد لله وحده...
> 
> الخروج عن الأصول الخطية العتيقة وغيرها في رسم الهمزات والمدود والنقاط هو الشائع بين المحققين، ولا يعتبر خروجًا عن أصول التحقيق باتفاق إن شاء الله.
> 
> فإنهم يعيدون الرسم وَفق قواعد الإملاء الحديثة وبعضهم يكتفي بالتنبيه مرة واحدة في المقدمة، وأكثرهم لا يفعلون بلا نكير من احد، بل لعله المتحتم.
> فإذا وجد المحقق فيما بين يديه: (ثنا سفين) غيرها إلى: (سفيان) بلا حرج.. (عن بن ابي نجيح) غيرها إلى (ابن أبي نجيح) بلا حرج..
> 
> ولا تكاد تجد مخطوطة إلا وفيها أشياء من ذلك، لا سيما كتابة الهمزات فإن التباين والاختلاف واقع في طريقة كتابتها في المخطوط الواحد، بل أحيانا في الصفحة الواحدة في كلمة واحدة من المخطوط الواحد!
> 
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعل القضية هنا في موضوعنا هذا (مشكلة طباعية) أكثر من كونها قاعدة في التحقيق يتنازع فيها.. ويمكن حلها بالتلفيق الذي أشرتُ إليه.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
وأما القرآن فالأمر مختلف قطعًا..

وهذه المسألة تحكمها مسألة الكتابة بالرسم العثماني، وهل يجوز الخروج عنه أم لا..
===
وقد مر بي ذلك عمليا حين كنت مشرفًا على طباعة كتاب وردت فيه بعض اللفاظ على غير قراءة حفص..
فكنتُ مخيرًا بين ترك الرسم العثماني، او الإبقاء عليه مع التنبيه في الحاشية.
وقد اخترت الثاني، ولم أتردد، وهذا هو قولي الواحد بلا مثنوية.. فقد كتبت في الحاشية: جاء الرواية كذا وكذا... وآثرنا ما أثبتناه حفاظًا على الرسم العثماني.

وهو عندي من حسن الفقه ألا يغير الرسم الذي اعتاد الناس عليه.. لا سيما في الكتب التي يقرؤها أخلاط الناس.
وإن شئتم فاجعلوه تفريعًا على الإجماع المنقول على عدم جواز تغيير القراءة التي اعتادها الناس في الصلاة.
===
ثم...

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
أبدًا شيخنا ليست مشكلة طباعية عويصة.. والتغلب عليها سهل ميسور.. ويمكنني أن أحيلك على مَن فعل مثل ما تريد بغير تلفيق.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن كتابتها بألف صغيرة فوق الميم لا يوقع في الإشكالات التي ذكرتَها.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
تصحيح: المغاربة يضعون تحت الفا نقطة وفوق القاف نقطة!
==

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

> ولكن كتابتها بألف صغيرة فوق الميم لا يوقع في الإشكالات التي ذكرتَها.


الحمد لله وحده...
إن كان مرادي مما فعلت هو الحفاظ على القرآن قراءة ورسمًا في نفوس العامة، فإن وضع الألف الصغيرة بقي الإشكال على ما هو عليه، لأن رسمها في مصحف حفص يعني النطق بها ..
لكن ربما يقع إشكال أكبر على رأي من يريد تغيير الرسم حسب قراءة صاحب الكتاب الأصلي، لأن مراعاة القراءات قد لا ينفع إلا بتغيير فاحش في الرسم ...
===
فكل المواضع التي فيها التاء مفتوحة في نحو (كلمت) و(رحمت) وغيرها..
رسمت هكذا بالتاء المفتوحة لأجل الخلاف بين القراء في حال الوقوف عليها، هل يوقف عليها بالهاء أو بالتاء.

أما نظير ذلك مما كتب على المشهور (كلمة) (رحمة) فإنهم لم يختلفوا في الوقوف عليها بالهاء كما هو المعتاد.
وهذا الخلاف قطعًا عند من يقرأ (كلمة) لا (كلمات)، فإن الأخيرة لا يوقف عليها سوى بالتاء كما هو معلوم.
===
نرجع لأبي عمرو..
فأبو عمرو (ومعه ابن كثير ويعقوب والكسائي) يقفون في كل المواضع بالهاء..
طبعا في حال الإفراد كما سبق..
أي: مهما قرءوا (كلمت) بلا ألف فإنهم يقفون عليها بالهاء (كلمة)، وغيرهما يقف بالتاء (كلمت).
ولأجل ذلك كان رسمها بالتاء المفتوحة إشارة إلى الخلاف.

===
وأريد أن أعلم، إذا أراد المحقق أن يحقق كتابًا لمن يختار الوقوف على (كلمت) بالهاء (أو من يقرأ بقراءة صاحب هذا الاختيار)..
هذا مع كون الكلمة رسمت بالتاء الممفتوحة في المصحف، ماذا سيفعل؟
هل يغير الرسم من تاء مفتوحة إلى مربوطة مراعاة لقراءة صاحب الكتاب؟!!
===
فأبو عمرو يقرأ في آيتي يونس وغافر: (كلمة) بالإفراد مع الوقوف عليها هاء، ورسمت في المصحف بالتاء المفتوحة (كلمت).
===
فهل - إذا كنا نحقق كتابًا لشيخ الإسلام - نكتب الآية هكذا: (كذلك حقت كلمة ربك على الذين فسقوا أنهم لا يؤمنون) مع أنها برسم المصحف (كلمت) مراعاة لقراءة أبي عمرو؟
==
لو كنت في مكان الشيخ العلامة البراك أو من قام بطباعة الكتاب لحافظت على الرسم العثماني المشهور كما فعل، قولا واحدًا..
وربما أتنفل فأكتب في الحاشية:
[كتبت في بعض الأصول الخطية (كلمات) بألف مد بعد الميم، وهي قراءة متواترة، قرأ بها ... وآثرت المثبت حفاظًا على الرسم العثماني].
وأخبرني شيخنا عدنان أن شيخنا السديس قد علق بنحو هذا.. دون زيادة: وآثرت... إلخ.
وهذا هو أعدل التصرفات فيما أظن.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيكم.. 
الجواب : نعم.. 
تُرسم الآية موافقة لقراءة صاحب الكتاب مادام كتبها موافقة لقرائته ومادامت هي في الأصول الخطية كذلك.. 
وهذا هو الأليق بأصل تأدية الكتاب كما أراد مصنفه.. 
وهذا أصل ثابت يظل الخروج عليه هو موضع الاجتهاد والرخصة ويظل الاستمساك به هو العزيمة..
وتأصيله على تغيير الرسم الإملائي كما يوهم السياق = تأصيل ضعيف جداً؛فالرسم الإملائي لا يكون مراداً لذاته،ولا تترتب على إبقائه وحفظه مصلحة،وليس كونه على تلك الهيئة هو اختيار من المصنف يجب تأديته كما هو..
وكل تلك خصائص للقراءة القرآنية التي يكتب بها المصنف(كما أنها خصائص للفظ الحديث الذي يختاره المصنف).. 
أما العامة فليس إخراج كتب العلم هو من مواطن الفتن التي يُخاف منها على العامة،بل هو من مواطن التعليم التي تُستغل لحفظ القراءات الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..
ولا أعلم مذ عملتُ في مجال الكتب أن مثل هذا أحدث فتنة،فالحديث عن العامة والتفريع على تغيير القراءة في المساجد ومجامع الناس= توهم محض؛خاصة مع التنبيه في الحاشية ،والحاشية-كما عليه كملة المحققين- هي موضع تعليل الأصل لا موضع تعليل تغيير الأصل..  



> وربما أتنفل فأكتب في الحاشية:


 

وهذا خطأ 

فلو جوزنا الخروج عن الأصل الخطي للمصلحة المذكورة=لم يبق التنبيه على الأصل الخطي نافلة بل هو واجب لازم لأمانة المحقق في التنبيه على تغييره للأصول التي بين يديه..

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
لم أكتب ما كتبته وأنا أظن أن يجتمع عليه الناس، لا بأس من الخلاف في بعض ما كتبت، وبعضه الآخر لا يسوغ الخلاف فيه.
والذي يظنه الأخ الفاضل خطأ، أنا أظنه هو الصواب.

والذي أجاب عليه (بنعم)..
أرى أنه محض خطأ، غير جائز أصلا، وهو باب شر مستطير..
أن يكون القرآن مكتوبًا هكذا: (رحمت) لمراعاة الخلاف بين القراء كما بينتُ، فأغيره إلى (رحمة).
هذا التغيير خطأ محض وضرب من التهاون والتهور في التعامل مع الرسم المأثور سيما المجمع عليه.

وبخلاف قوله، فالحفاظ على الرسم العثماني (لا الإملائي كما أخطأ) المأثور مقصد شرعي، فهو إحدى السبل الواجبة للحفاظ على القرآن.
===
وبناء على ذلك، هل يجيز الأخ الفاضل كتابة المصحف بالرسم الحديث مادامت الطبعة ملتزمة لقراءة واحدة..
أعني أننا سنكتب على الطرة بالخط العريض: قراءة حفص.
وفي الداخل سنعيد الكتابة حسب الرسم الحديث، فلسنا في حاجة إلى الرسم حينها؟
====
وإذا كانت أمانة المحقق توجب عليه التنبيه إذا خالف النسخ في كتابة الآية.
فهل يجب عليه ذلك في سائر المدود والهمزات ونحوها؟
ما الفرق؟

والسؤال الثاني المهم، ماذا لو لم تكن المخطوطة بخط المؤلف، وكانت الكلمة فيه على الجادة (كما وقع كثيرًا)، هل يغيرها حسب مراد المؤلف، أم يتركها حسب النسخة؟
وما سبب ترجيح أحد الأمرين.

ثم ما العمل لو اختلفت النسخ؟ وما المرجح أيضًا؟

لكل وجهة..
===============
ويظل الأصل الثابت هو التقيد بالرسم العثماني في كتابة المصحف، وهو المعمول به منذ كتب الناس القرآن، ويصبح الخروج عنه بدعة لم تكن في الزمان الماضي ولن تكون إن شاء الله..
فهذا عدول عن الطريقة الأولى والحال الأولى.. مبتسم
هذا محكم إن كان الكلام في كتابة المصحف.
وأما في كتابة الآيات أو الآية أو بعض الآية فالخطب أيسر، والحفاظ على الرسم هو المتعين حال الاختيار، بخلاف حال الاضطرار.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وبخلاف قوله، فالحفاظ على الرسم العثماني (لا الإملائي كما أخطأ)


بارك الله فيك.. 
ليس ثم خطأ،ومرادي: الإملائي الذي تفضلتَ بالكلام عليه في أول مشاركة.. 



> وأما في كتابة الآيات أو الآية أو بعض الآية فالخطب أيسر، والحفاظ على الرسم هو المتعين حال الاختيار، بخلاف حال الاضطرار.


 
هذا هو محل البحث ،وهو ما قد نستغل يسره إذا كان إيصال قراءة المصنف لا يتم إلا بتغيير الرسم العثماني ،وهو معضد بأصل الحفاظ على مراد المصنف بالقراءة التي اختارها كما هي،وكتبها كما هي مخالفة للرسم..

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

> هذا هو محل البحث ،وهو ما قد نستغل يسره إذا كان إيصال قراءة المصنف لا يتم إلا بتغيير الرسم العثماني ،وهو معضد بأصل الحفاظ على مراد المصنف بالقراءة التي اختارها كما هي..


بارك الله فيك...
عندما قرأ من قرأ (رحمت) بالهاء حال الوقف، كتبها أيضًا بالتاء المفتوحة كالجميع.
مع أن اختياره الوقف بالهاء، إلا أنه كتبها بالتاء المفتوحة.

وهذا يعني أنهم لم يختلفوا في كتابتها لمراعاة الخلاف في قراءتها.
فالجميع يكتبها بالتاء المفتوحة، حتى من قرأها بالهاء في الوقف، ولذلك عندهم علة يراعونها.

فإذا سألتُ: ما رأيكم بتغييرها إلى تاء مربوطة مراعاة لقراءة مَن يقف بالهاء ما دمت أحقق كتابًا لمن يقرأ مثله؟
فالجواب ينبغي أن يكون: لا يجوز.
وكنت أظن هذا بدهيًّا!
لماذا؟
لأن القارئ صاحب الاختيار نفسه هكذا كتبها، مراعيا الاختلاف، ليحافظ على القراءة، ولستُ أولى منه بنفسه!
وما زال علماء هذا الفن يتناقلونه بينهم، ويتواصون بالحفاظ عليه.
وأعلم بعض العلماء كتب القرآن بيده لنفسه أكثر من خمس مرات، دربة على الرسم المأثور.
===
وإذا كان الحفاظ على ما في النسخ أصل في التحقيق.
فالحفاظ على الرسم أيضًا أصل في القرآن.

فاجعل مسألتنا مما يتنازعه أصلان!
وابحث عن أي الأصلين أضعف ثم لتندرج المسألة تحت الأصل الأقوى.

وهذا ما حاولتُه سابقًا..
فبينتُ أن أصل (الحفاظ على ما في النسخ) في أبواب: (الهمزات) و (المدود)، غير معتبر.
بل الأصل خلافه.
فالأصل عدم الحفاظ على الهمزات، والأصل تغيير ما في المخطوط مما كان من نحو هذا، فبين مدودٍ متروكة تُثبَت، أو زائدة تُحذَف. ومخالفةُ المخطوطات في ذلك مطردةٌ كثيرةٌ جدًّا، بحيث صارت هي الأصل.

بخلاف الأصل الأصيل، الحفاظ على الرسم العثماني.
لذلك فهو أحق بالمراعاة.
ومراعاته هي الاتباع المحض.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكر الله لكم ونفع بكم 



> تصفحت الكتاب فوقعت عيني على ص : 116 , حيث أورد ابن تيمية قوله تعالى : ( وتمت كلمات ربك صدقا وعدلا ) , وهي في نسختي ( ظ ) و ( ب ) بالجمع ( كلمات ) , لكنكم أثبتم في المتن ( كلمت ) .
> وكان الأولى إثبات ( كلمات ) , لأنها قراءة أبي عمرو , وهي قراءة ابن تيمية وأهل الشام في ذلك العصر .
> وهذا الخطأ , أعني تغيير قراءة أبي عمرو إلى القراءة المشهورة اليوم في بلادنا , يقع كثيرا من ناشري كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم وغيرهم من أهل الشام .


الحمد لله 
لم أعلم بما يدور هنا إلا من رسالة وصلتني بالبريد لغرض آخر ...
الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن لم يخف علي أن ابن تيمية وأهل الشام يقرؤون بقراءة أبي عمرو، وكنت قد نبهت في صدر العمل أني سأثبت الآيات على رواية حفص عن عاصم، كما تجده في ص8. 
وأشرت هنا في ص116 في الحاشية إلى أنها في ( ظ ) و ( ب ) بالجمع ( كلمات ) وبينت من قرأ بها من القراء العشرة.
ولم أغير من غير تنبيه كما قد يفهم من سياق الكلام، وموطن الاحتجاج هنا لا فرق فيه بين القراءتين، ولا يترتب عليه شيء، كما أن رسم المصحف للقراءتين واحد كما تفضل الشيخ عدنان بتقريره. 
وأصل عملي في الكتاب هو العناية بالشرح، وأما المتن فتبعا، ولذا أضفت من مطبوع ابن قاسم بين [ ] ما شرحه الشيخ وإن لم يكن في الأصول الخطية.

شكر الله للجميع ونفع بما قالوا.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..
البناء على الهمزات والرسم الإملائي سبق الرد عليه وبيان فرق ما بينها وبين القراءة المختارة..
أما القارئ فلا أظن أن بين يديك أو أيدينا أو أيدي الناس يا مولانا رسم أبي عمرو بن العلاء،أما صنيع علماء القراءة بعده في رسمهم للقراءة فلو قدرنا أنه (لكونه منقولاً أو نحوه)كان أولى من صنيع المصنف في رسمه للقراءة= فليس عمل المحقق هو ترجيح صنيع علماء القراءة على صنيع المصنف وإنما عمله هو أداء المصَنَف كما أراده المصَنِف.. 
وكل ذلك سيدخلنا في أبواب أوسع مما نحن فيه من التأصيل للرسم العثماني وغرضه وهل ما نحن فيه مما يتعارض مع هذا الغرض،وغير ذلك من الأبواب التي ليس هذا محلها.. 
فالحاصل : إذا كنت تسلم بأن الأمر في الآية والآيتين يسير =فلا بأس علينا جميعاً إن نقلنا للناس القراءة كما اختارها المصنف وكما رسمها حفاظاً على ما أراده هو وما قصد إليه واختاره.. 
وقل ما شئتَ تعليقاً بعد ذلك فلا حرج على الناس في طول الحواشي اليوم..
 :Smile:

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
لا بأس، سأكتفي بما سبق منعًا من كثرة التكرار الذي كررته كثيرًا (مبتسم).
وفي بعض كا كتبته إشكالات لم تتفضل بالجواب عنها.
والأمر سهل.
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه رضاه.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أكثر الإشكالات إما أوسع من محل البحث وإما حالات متفرعة عن الأصل فيها نظر في تحقيق المناطات كمسألة اختلاف النسخ،والمهم الآن كان تقرير الأصل ..




> كا كتبته


ودي بأنه رسم يا مولانا ؟

 :Smile: 

بالمناسبة انت واحشني فابقى خلينا نشوفك أو نسمع صوتك..

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

> الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن لم يخف علي أن ابن تيمية وأهل الشام يقرؤون بقراءة أبي عمرو، وكنت قد نبهت في صدر العمل أني سأثبت الآيات على رواية حفص عن عاصم، كما تجده في ص8. 
> وأشرت هنا في ص116 في الحاشية إلى أنها في ( ظ ) و ( ب ) بالجمع ( كلمات ) وبينت من قرأ بها من القراء العشرة.
> ولم أغير من غير تنبيه كما قد يفهم من سياق الكلام، وموطن الاحتجاج هنا لا فرق فيه بين القراءتين، ولا يترتب عليه شيء، كما أن رسم المصحف للقراءتين واحد كما تفضل الشيخ عدنان بتقريره. 
> وأصل عملي في الكتاب هو العناية بالشرح، وأما المتن فتبعا، ولذا أضفت من مطبوع ابن قاسم بين [ ] ما شرحه الشيخ وإن لم يكن في الأصول الخطية.


ما رمته هو أهمية إثبات القراءة التي اختارها المصنف في المتن , سواء ترتب عليها اختلاف في المعنى أم لم يترتب , لأن هذا أقرب إلى إخراج النص كما كتبه المصنف , وهذه هي غاية التحقيق ونشر النصوص
فما دام المصنف ابن تيمية كتبها في كتابه هذا على قراءة أبي عمرو بالجمع ( كلمات ) فلتكتب هكذا , خاصة أنها وقعت كذلك في الأصول الخطية , ولو كتبت ( كلمت ) بألف قصيرة فوق الميم إشارة إلى حرف المد , كما يقع في نظائرها في الرسم العثماني , لكان ذلك قريبا أيضا
ولم أزعم أن كون قراءة ابن تيمية وأهل الشام هي قراءة أبي عمرو من خفيات المعلومات أو أنها غير معروفة ... إنما استثمرت هذه المعلومة في التنبيه إلى ضرورة كتابة النص بما يوافقها
كما أني لم أقصد أن ذلك التغيير وقع من غير تنبيه , فهو خارج عما أردت .
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ,,

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> فما دام المصنف ابن تيمية كتبها في كتابه هذا على قراءة أبي عمرو بالجمع ( كلمات ) فلتكتب هكذا , خاصة أنها وقعت كذلك في الأصول الخطية


شكر الله لك 
قد بينت عذري في ذلك، وأنها وفق خطتي وأني أشرت في الحاشية.
وفي تقديري أن القراءة إذا لم يترتب عليها فرق في احتجاج المصنف = فالأمر سهل، وكثير من المحققين بل عامته فاتهم شيء كثير من ذلك، ولن ينتبهوا في الضبط إلا إلى ما يتغير معه الرسم بالحروف، وأما ما تختلف فيه الحركات = ففاتهم شيء كثير جدا.
واعتبر في ذلك بقوله تعالى : (ملك يوم الدين) كما هي قراءة أبي عمرو، وانظر من ضبطها في كتب ابن القيم وابن تيمية على قراءة أبي عمرو.
ولو أردت أن أمثل لما ضبطه الفضلاء في كتب ابن القيم الجديدة على خلاف قراءة أبي عمرو = لجئتك بشيء كثير جدا جدا.
لكني أراه سائغا ما لم يتغير المعنى أو يخل بمقصود المصنف من سياق الآية.

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

صدقت
فكثيرا ما يخل المحققون بالتزام هذا
وربما أكون أنا قد وقعت في هذا في بعض أعمالي وأنا لم أشعر
إنما لفت نظري أنك أشرت إلى ما وقع في الأصول الخطية وأحدها نفيس , ثم عرفت أنه قراءة أبي عمرو , فلا يستحسن بعدئذ مخالفة ذلك إلى غيره
والمقصود هو التواصي بالحق والتعاون للوصول إلى ما نقدر عليه من الكمال البشري

وفقك الله وسائر إخواننا لكل خير ,,

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

آمين وجزاك الله خيرا 



> وربما أكون أنا قد وقعت في هذا في بعض أعمالي وأنا لم أشعر


نعم، وقد قع به كل المحققين بلا استثناء، ولم يكن وفق خطة إخراجهم أصلا، بل ربما لا يكاد يوجد محقق لكتاب من جنس هذه الكتب يقوم أولا بالبحث عن القراءة الدارجة في زمن المصنف وبلده، ثم يقوم بعدها بعرض كل آية يوردها على قراءة ذلك الإمام ويثبتها على وفق قراءته.
وفي هذا من الصعوبة والحرج والتطويل ما لا يرجى فائدته، وإنما يجب أن يكون المعول على أمر واحد وهو : إذا كان يترتب على القراءتين اختلاف قصده المؤلف، وإثبات الأخرى ينافي مقصوده.
وأنا لم أر ولن أرى حرجا في إثبات ما يوافق الرسم على وفق قراءة حفص إذا كنت قد نبهت على خطتي، وأشرت لما يختلف فيه الرسم في الحاشية، وأعرضت عما لم يختلف في الرسم وإنما في الضبط، إذ لا حاجة مرجوة من إثباته لقارئ لا يعرف قراءة أبي عمرو: أصولها وفرشها، ولا هي مما يعنيه في هذا الكتاب.
وفق الله الجميع إلى كل خير.

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

لك ما ذهبت إليه
أما أنا فلا أرى أنه يسوغ للمحقق أن يعدل عن إثبات القراءة التي اختارها المصنف متى تبينت له , فأما إذا سهى عن معرفتها فرواق العذر ممدود .

وثمت أمر آخر لا أجد بدًّا من الإشارة إليه ..
وهو أن مشاركتي كانت تعليقا على خبر نشر الكتاب , وقد كتبتها هناك , وإفراد مشرفي المنتدى لها وما تلاها في موضوع مفرد وصياغتهم لهذا العنوان مما لا أرتضيه .. وقد أرسلت إليهم بذلك .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ولك ـ أيضا ـ ما ذهبت إليه
لكن على اختيارك = 
يتعين أن تعيد النظر في ضبط الآيات على رواية حفص في كتب مَن يقرأ بقراءة أبي عمرو، ولا عذر لكم في كتابتها كذلك، وسبق أن عبتم صنيع العلامة أحمد شاكر مع أنه بيَّن، فمن يضبطها على غير قراءة المؤلف من غير تبيين = أولى باللوم منه.

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

أما ما مضى فقد حرصت على ذلك , ولم أجتهد , وقد يكون فاتني الشيء بعد الشيء دون قصد .
ومن ذلك ما نبهت عليه في تعليقي على الوابل الصيب ص : 173 .
وسأجتهد في التزام ذلك فيما أستقبل إن شاء الله .   
ومن وجد شيئا بخلاف ذلك فيما مضى أو ما يستقبل فليرشدني إليه لأصلحه مأجورًا مشكورًا إن شاء الله .
أصلح الله أعمالنا وقلوبنا , آمين .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

آمين، وجزاك الله خيرا 
يا فضيلة الشيخ
التنبيه في ص173 جاء عندما ذكر ابن القيم القراءتين، "يدفع" و"يدافع" وهذا واضح.
إنما الشأن في ضبط الآيات التي يوردها المؤلف كلها على وفق القراءة التي يقرأها بها، ولا يستثنى من ذلك إلا ما أورده من قراءة آخرى لغرض آخر.
وهذا لم تفعله، وإن أردت فعله = فلا بد من التنبيه في المقدمة إلى أنك ستفعل ذلك، وتبين للقارئ سببه، حتى لا يظن القارئ أن هذا غلط في ضبط الآيات. 
ولو تكرمت بمراجعة فهرس الآيات آية آية وعرضتها على قراءة أبي عمرو = لظهر لك كل ما ضبط على قراءة حفص، مما لم يقرأ به أبو عمرو، مما لا أرى حاجة لتكلف نقله هنا، مع يسر وصولكم إليه.

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

نعم ونعمى عين
وأفعل إن شاء الله

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

اخواني اسمحوا لي بهذه المشاركة

رسم القرأن توقيفي فلا يجوز لأحدٍ أن يغير شيئاً من رسم القرأن.

مقصود النساخ من كتابة "كلمات" بألف ممدودة هو تبيان أنها تقرأ هكذا وليس أنها تكتب هكذا في المصحف. فالرسم واحد في جميع الأحوال.

ثم ما هي المشكلة لو تمت كتابة الآيات بالقراءة التي يقرأ بها المصنف؟ أنت لن تخالف بهذا لا الرسم العثماني ولا قراءة المصنف فالرسم واحد في كل الأحوال.

يعني لو أخطأ الناسخ بكتابة آية قرآنية هل كنت لتشير إلى هذا الخطأ؟ نفس الكلام في رسم المصحف علمنا مقصود الناسخ كيف تقرأ الآية لكننا أيضاً نعلم أن رسمها خطأ فيجب تعديلها إلى الرسم العثماني التوقيفي.

نقطة أخرى تفسير الطبري أيضاً وقع فيه نفس هذه المشكلة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

إخواني الكرام.
لي عودة لأني على عجلة من أمري.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

إخواني الكرام.
في رأيي المتواضع لا مانع من كتابة الآيات برسم حفص وإن كان للمؤلف قراءة أخرى, ولكن...
إذا ذكر المؤلف الآية كدليل فقهي أو شاهد نحوي ولا يتم الاستدلال بالآية إلا بقراءة غير حفص فالمحتم أن أن لا تكتب بقراءة حفص.
ومن أمثلة ذلك أنه لما كنا في الثانوية في المعهد العلمي وكنا ندرس في النحو مختصر شرح ابن عقيل مر بنا في درس بناء الفعل المضارع لاتصاله بنون التوكيد قوله تعالى: {ليسجنن وليكوناً من الصاغرين} فاستشكلناها لأنها في الطبعة كتبت برسم المصحف العثماني هكذا {وليكوناً}, ولو أنهم كتبوها بالرسم الإملائي هكذا {وليكونن} لاتضح الشاهد بسهولة.
ومن الطريف فيما يتعلق بالموضوع - وإن شئت قلت المضحك المبكي - ما أخبرني به بعض مشايخنا قائلاً: كنت عندما أقرأ في طبعات مجمع الملك فهد القديمة يستوقفني في قوله تعالى: {وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين} وأستغرب لماذا وضعوا عند هذه الكلمة علامة الوقف الممنوع {لا}؟!
قال: فراجعت كتاب الوقف والابتداء للأشموني فإذا بالمؤلف قد قال في الوقف على كلمة {للمؤمنين} حسن.
ولكن المحقق أو الناشر عندما كتب الآية برسم مصحف المدينة المنورة بقيت عنده علامة الوقف الممنوع {لا} عند هذه الكلمة.
فحصل التناقض بين فعل المؤلف وفعل المحقق أو الناشر بسبب حرص الأخيرَينِ على كتابة الآيات برسم المصحف دون النظر إلى حيثيات الأمر.

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

يا اخوتي لا يجوز التصرف في رسم المصحف
ورأيك المتواضع في ماذا؟؟!! في تغيير رسم المصحف؟ في تغيير الرسم التوقيفي؟
الأئمة الأربعة أجمعوا على أنه يحرم كتابته بغير الرسم القرآني




> ومن أمثلة ذلك أنه لما كنا في الثانوية في المعهد العلمي وكنا ندرس في  النحو مختصر شرح ابن عقيل مر بنا في درس بناء الفعل المضارع لاتصاله بنون  التوكيد قوله تعالى: {ليسجنن وليكوناً من الصاغرين} فاستشكلناها لأنها في  الطبعة كتبت برسم المصحف العثماني هكذا {وليكوناً}, ولو أنهم كتبوها بالرسم  الإملائي هكذا {وليكونن} لاتضح الشاهد بسهولة.


يا أخي لأنه يوجد ثلاث أو أربع أشخاص لا يعرفون قراءة القرآن أغير الرسم من أجلهم؟
ذكرتني بمقطع للشيخ الشعراوي عن رسم المصحف


وهذه مقاطع أخرى

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية:
وقد استقر الأمر على الرسم العثماني، واعتمدت الأمة عليه بل أجمعت على ذلك فقد نقل الإمام أبو عمرو الداني عن أشهب أنه قال: سئل مالك: هل يكتب المصحف على ما أحدثه الناس من الهجاء؟ فقال: لا، إلا على الكتبة الأولى. ثم علق الداني بقوله: ولا مخالف له من علماء الأمة.
وقال في موضع آخر: سئل مالك عن الحروف في القرآن الواو والألف، أترى أن يغير من المصحف إذا وجد فيه كذلك؟ قال: لا.
قال أبو عمرو: يعني الواو والألف المزيدتين في الرسم المعدومتين في اللفظ، نحو (الواو في) {أولُواُ} . وقال الإمام أحمد: "يحرم مخالفة مصحف الإمام في واو أو ياء أو ألف أو غير ذلك".
وقال البيهقي في شعب الإيمان: "من كتب مصحفاً فينبغي أن يحافظ على الهجاء التي كتبوا بها تلك المصاحف، ولا يخالفهم فيها، ولا يغير مما كتبوه شيئا، فإنهم كانوا أكثر علماً، وأصدق قلباً ولساناً، وأعظم أمانة منا، فلا ينبغي أن يظن بأنفسنا استدراكاً عليهم ولاتسقطاً لهم".
وقال أيضاً: "وأمر أبو بكر رضي الله عنه بجمع القرآن ونقله إلى مصحف، ثم اتخذ عثمان من ذلك المصحف مصاحف، وبعث بها إلى الأمصار، ولم يعرف أنه أثبت في المصحف الأول ولا فيما نسخ عنه شيء سوى القرآن، فبذلك ينبغي أن يعمل في كتابة كل مصحف".


وهنا موضوع مشابه في المنتدى
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=29186

----------

